# Black sand (or dark) colors for pavers



## Bayberry (Sep 26, 2008)

Looking for dark sand (black / brown) for pavers - need finished area to be porous, can not use polymeric.

Anyone have ideas? 

-Thank You,
Bill


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe try that black abrasive they use for sand blasting.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I have coal slag (sand blast sand), in some of my pavers. It works good, but it does "sand out" more than regular sand.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Are you using the pervious paver design or just a normal interlocking concrete paver with tight joints?

Bayberry -

The proper sand to use is a relatively fine natural sand. Angular or manufactured sands are not recommended because of poor filling, but if it for just a patio, you can probably get "loose" with the specs and get away with it. - No 18 wheelers, D8s or 747s to worry about.

It is unusual since most interlocking concrete pavers have very tight joints where the sand color is not important. - Could you be dealing with clay pavers?


----------

